# cookie consent box !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

OK so who do I have to kill to get rid of the ####### anoying cookie consent box that is now appearing every time I visit the forum ? Tried clicking on the 'close' icon and eaven tried going through the prefererences link. still got the stupid box appearing on every page.

Any ideas guys cos I am abbout at the point where I will just stop using the forum .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, What browser are you using ? clicking on the X on Chrome or FireFox & it doesn't return on my PC.
There is a post about this pop up on IE, from John-H, have a search.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

a little reading / searching might help

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=1135897


----------

